# Cooler Master Silencio 650



## Darksaber (May 20, 2012)

Cooler Master is breaking the 100 Euro barrier with their latest silent chassis. Going by the name Silencio 650, it aims to please the high-end gamer and quiet computing enthusiast. But is it worth the price premium over the 550D? Read on to find out!

*Show full review*


----------



## Vancha (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel bad that no one's said anything, so...Thank you for doing this review.


----------



## tedy (Jul 3, 2012)

why no replies?


----------

